# snow way plow



## harold1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

plow worked good last year, stored indoors hooked up this year and plow will not go up or down but does move left and right , sounds like everything is running when triing to move up or down ,,any suggestions


----------



## Curro (Nov 28, 2011)

Been asking the same question without a response. My problem is the plow wont angel left or right. I hear running but it just wont angel. From what I have read on the net I'm going to try to drain and flush the unit. Drain tank, disconnect the angle and lift hoses and drain cylinders. Fill with Meyers hydra flush. Let it cycle a bunch of times then drain. At this time you can remove the tank and clean/replace the filter if necessary. Reassemble and fill with snowplow fluid. This is pretty much what I'm going to try tomorrow and see if I can get it moving side to side. Good luck and I hope that someone with experience chimes in.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The wipers could be hung on the ram. Curro, Do you have plenty of fluid? Harold, Try lifting the plow with a jack while you raise it. just a little should push should do it if it is stuck.


----------



## floriolandscape (Dec 12, 2010)

I had the same issue with my sno way 26 series this year. But, mine wouldn't move at all. Always stored indoors and maintained with proper care. I exhausted all of my options and finally took it to the dealer, turns out it was the main relief valve that had blown. In cases such as these make sure you know what you're doing, if you don't you're better off paying the shop to fix it up for you.


----------



## BruceLyon (Nov 9, 2011)

*sno way plow*

Basher, what do you think, is this a common problem with the sno-ways? I'm currently shopping plows for my 2007 Ram 4x4, and am hoping to get advice on the overall performance and durabilty of the sno-way plows...you guys like them??

Thanks in adance!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No blown relief valves while sitting is something I have never seen. Normally when they are hung after the summer it is just dry/tight wipers on the rams


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

BruceLyon;1386957 said:


> Basher, what do you think, is this a common problem with the sno-ways? I'm currently shopping plows for my 2007 Ram 4x4, and am hoping to get advice on the overall performance and durabilty of the sno-way plows...you guys like them??
> 
> Thanks in adance!


I love my 24D my next plow will be a sno-way with wings I do take care of my plow I wipe it down with fluid film a few times a year. If you take care of it. It will take care of you.

I love my Z


----------



## BruceLyon (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks!! I apreciate your insight.


----------



## the_jack_82 (Dec 23, 2011)

*SNOWAY Instal question*

A couple questions about wiring a SNOWAY.
we purchased a 28D V plow that came off a 2000 chevy 3500 (old body style), and thats what we are mounting it on
















On the W1 Harness (#96103237) R1 Terminal (gray, Tan and Brown Wires) that go to the solenoid, there was a diode (I think, see pic) between a wire, is it needed (it was unplugged in the box when we got it.

And also on the W1 harness, the red black goes to ignition, do you get this from under the hood at the fuse box, or under dash? Then the R2 (black wire) Is that a ground?

Also, where in the heck is there room to shove the wires through the grill?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes, you need the diode. 
The red wire is a keyed 12 volt
the black wire is a ground.


----------



## the_jack_82 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great Thanks!
Keyed 12 volt from anywhere?
And thanks again, I hate the smell of burning wires!


----------



## the_jack_82 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh yeah,
where would you put the wires, with the hook ups, through the grill? Go under the bumper? Cut a hole in the hood?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

normally below the bumper


----------



## the_jack_82 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## Hippie (Jan 14, 2011)

BruceLyon;1386957 said:


> Basher, what do you think, is this a common problem with the sno-ways? I'm currently shopping plows for my 2007 Ram 4x4, and am hoping to get advice on the overall performance and durabilty of the sno-way plows...you guys like them??
> 
> Thanks in adance!


I love my 29hd with the polly shield Thumbs Up


----------

